# an appointment



## findyourinsanity

Sagt man Termin fürs Englische Wort "appointment"? 

Z.B. I have a doctor's appointment today
Heute habe ich einen Termin beim Arzt?


----------



## elroy

Ja, das ist richtig.


----------



## mustang72

Man kann in den meisten Faellen aber auch von einer Verabredung sprechen. Im Falle des Beispieles mit dem Arztbesuch ist Termin aber die ueblichere und perfekte Variante.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich glaube, die gebräuchlichste Variante, deinen Satz auszudrücken, wäre "*Heute habe ich einen Arzttermin*." Ich sage nicht "Termin beim Arzt", das ist mir zu lang.


----------



## Aurin

Wenn es sich um was Privates handelt, würde ich "Verabredung" sagen.
Andere "appointments" bei Ärzten, Ämtern etc. sind "Termine".


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, I'd like to continue this thread with some new sentences. How to translate these sentences? 

1/ I'd like to make an appointment with Dr. XY. 
2/ Do you have an appointment?
3/ I've got an appointment with Dr. XY at 5 o'clock. 

In Czech one uses the verb "sich bestellen". I wonder if I can use this verb in German too? maybe in Vienna? 

1/ Ich möchte mich zum Dr. XY bestellen. 
2/ Sind Sie bestellt?
3/ Ich bin zum Dr. XY um 5 Uhr bestellt. 

Or do I have to use other idioms?? maybe it is colloquial and correct


----------



## Toadie

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen Wörtern und Stellung?


----------



## Encolpius

Toadie said:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen Wörtern und Stellung?


 
Es tut mir sehr Leid, lieber Toadie, aber ich verstehe nicht, was du fragen willst.  Stellung?? Was für eine Stellung?


----------



## Toadie

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...th&pinyin=diacritic&search=stellung&relink=on

Guck dir mal den ersten Eintrag an 

Ich habe das einmal gehört, als man über Berufe sprach.


----------



## Encolpius

Toadie said:


> http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...th&pinyin=diacritic&search=stellung&relink=on
> 
> Guck dir mal den ersten Eintrag an
> 
> Ich habe das einmal gehört, als man über Berufe sprach.


 

Natürlich, Stellung bedeutet auch position, aber ich schrieb *bestellen*.


----------



## Toadie

Ich meinte, was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Termin" und "Stellung", nicht zwischen "bestellen" und "Stellung"


----------



## Encolpius

Toadie said:


> Ich meinte, was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Termin" und "Stellung", nicht zwischen "bestellen" und "Stellung"


 
Der Unterschied ist groß.


----------



## Encolpius

Toadie said:


> http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...th&pinyin=diacritic&search=stellung&relink=on
> 
> Guck dir mal den ersten Eintrag an
> 
> Ich habe das einmal gehört, als man über Berufe sprach.


 
I see. In that case the dictionary says about *appointment* as the act of choosing a person for a job or position of responsibility; the fact of being chosen for a job, etc.: 
You can say: he accepted an appointment = er hat die Stellung angenommen


----------



## elroy

Encolpius said:


> 1/ I'd like to make an appointment with Dr. XY.
> 2/ Do you have an appointment?
> 3/ I've got an appointment with Dr. XY at 5 o'clock.


1. Ich möchte einen Termin mit Herrn XY *verabreden*.
2. Haben Sie *einen Termin*? / Sind Sie *verabredet*?
3. Ich habe um 5 Uhr *einen Termin* mit Herrn XY.

"Sich bestellen" ist mir in diesem Zusammenhang nicht bekannt und kommt mir äußerst ungewöhnlich vor.


----------



## Toadie

Encolpius said:


> I see. In that case the dictionary says about *appointment* as the act of choosing a person for a job or position of responsibility; the fact of being chosen for a job, etc.:


Oh wow...

I feel like a complete idiot.  I've been beaten at my own language.


----------



## Encolpius

Toadie said:


> Oh wow...
> 
> I feel like a complete idiot. I've been beaten at my own language.


 
Not at all. You are just using the bad dictionary. Try this one. 

http://www.ponsline.de/cgi-bin/wb/w.pl


----------



## Toadie

Encolpius said:


> Not at all. You are just using the bad dictionary. Try this one.
> 
> http://www.ponsline.de/cgi-bin/wb/w.pl


No, trust me on this one 

I knew what appointment meant in that sense, and the German is almost a completely literal translation, which doesn't have much to do with the appointments this thread is talking about!!


----------



## Encolpius

elroy said:


> "Sich bestellen" ist mir in diesem Zusammenhang nicht bekannt und kommt mir äußerst ungewöhnlich vor.


 
*BESTELLEN *
*2. *_den Ort, Zeitpunkt für jmds. Erscheinen festlegen: _jmdn. [für den Nachmittag] zu sich, in ein Café b.; ich bin um vier Uhr beim/zum Arzt bestellt; *R* dastehen wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt (ugs. scherzh.; _verloren u. ein wenig ratlos dastehen_). 
© Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 5. Aufl. Mannheim 2003

Aber wir sollten auf Sokol warten und seine Meinung hören.


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> 1. Ich möchte einen Termin mit Herrn XY *verabreden*.
> 2. Haben Sie *einen Termin*? / Sind Sie *verabredet*?
> 3. Ich habe um 5 Uhr *einen Termin* mit Herrn XY.


Ist etwas holprig bzw. teils auch falsch.

Ich würde sagen:
1. Ich möchte einen Termin mit Herrn XY *vereinbaren*.
(In Österreich umgangssprachlich auch "ausmachen", ist aber wirklich nur österreichisch. "Vereinbaren" könnte man auch ganz weglassen, würde dann etwas bestimmter und unhöflicher klingen.)
2. Haben Sie *einen Termin?*
(Ist so perfekt. Keine weiteren Angaben nötig. Es handelt sich dabei aber natürlich nicht umd die Antwort auf 1. Dieser Satz ist die Antwort auf jemanden, der zum Doktor - oder Anwalt, oder sonstwem - vorgelassen werden möchte, und die Sprechstundenhilfe - oder wer auch immer - fragt, ob man einen Termin habe. In diesem Fall geht es also eher darum klar zu machen, dass man ohne Termin nicht vorgelassen wird. - Ist _tatsächlich_ unsicher, ob man schon einen Termin hat, dann würde man fragen: "Haben Sie *schon *einen Termin?")
3. Ich habe um 5 Uhr *bei *Herrn XY einen Termin.
(Diese Satzstellung wäre natürlicher, die von elroy vorgeschlagene auch korrekt. Statt "bei" wäre "mit" natürlich auch korrekt und unter gewissen Umständen sogar vorzuziehen; "beim Doktor" hat man den Termin aber eher "bei", während man "mit einem Kunden" den Termin eher "mit" hat: "mit" also für Personen auf gleicher Stufe, würde ich sagen - rein gefühlsmässig.)


----------



## Encolpius

so it doesn't work with sich bestellen?


----------



## Kurtchen

Encolpius said:


> so it doesn't work with sich bestellen?



You can ask someone or give someone the order to meet with you (usually the latter). It implies that the person is supposed to come to you, not the other way around. 
_
jmd.* zu sich* bestellen 
_ex_ Ich bestellte ihn zu mir_.


----------



## elroy

sokol said:


> 1. Ich möchte einen Termin mit Herrn XY *vereinbaren*.


 Oops, that's actually what I meant!


> (In Österreich umgangssprachlich auch "ausmachen", ist aber wirklich nur österreichisch.


 Nein, "ausmachen" benutzt man auch in Deutschland.

Zudem finde ich, dass "Sind Sie verabredet?" durchaus sinnvoll und idiomatisch ist.  Vielleicht meintest Du aber, dass es nicht die beste Übersetzung von "Do you have an appointment?" ist, womit ich einverstanden wäre.  Es bedeutet eher "Do you have a prior engagement?" (es muss sich also nicht unbedingt um einen Termin handeln).


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> Nein, "ausmachen" benutzt man auch in Deutschland.


Interessant - hätt ich mir nicht gedacht. 



elroy said:


> Zudem finde ich, dass "Sind Sie verabredet?" durchaus sinnvoll und idiomatisch ist.  Vielleicht meintest Du aber, dass es nicht die beste Übersetzung von "Do you have an appointment?" ist, womit ich einverstanden wäre.  Es bedeutet eher "Do you have a prior engagement?" (es muss sich also nicht unbedingt um einen Termin handeln).


Hmmm ... für "Do you have a prior engagement" erscheint mir "Sind Sie verabredet?" in Ordnung, ist vielleicht eher nur in Deutschland idiomatisch üblich, mir kommt's ein wenig fremd vor, persönlich würde ich eher (in Österreich) sagen: "Sind Sie frei? - Haben Sie Zeit?" oder ähnliches, "verabredet" als intransitives Verb kommt mir "unvollständig" vor, der Duden (Deutsches Universalwörterbuch) führt aber den intransitiven Gebrauch extra an, also wird der zumindest in Deutschland wirklich üblich sein.



Kurtchen said:


> _jmd.* zu sich* bestellen
> _ex_ Ich bestellte ihn zu mir_.


That's possible too, but I would say that this is already old-fashioned - it is still used, but if then usually ironically, in my experience. (So I wouldn't recommend it, especially not for non-native speakers.)


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> ..."verabredet" als intransitives Verb kommt mir "unvollständig" vor, der Duden (Deutsches Universalwörterbuch) führt aber den intransitiven Gebrauch extra an, also wird der zumindest in Deutschland wirklich üblich sein.


 
Ich empfinde "verabredet" in "er ist verabredet" auch als passives Verbaladjektiv und "ist verabredet" *nicht* als Perfekt eines intransitiven Verbs. Eine Analogie wäre hier "er ist geschlagen". Ein Beispiel einer intransitiven Verwendung wäre z.B. "sie verabredeten, jeden Montag Skat zu spielen", was aber m.E. aus einer Verkürzung von "sie verabredeten *es*, jeden Montag Skat zu spielen" hervorgegangen sein dürfte.


----------

